# does this sound like something you would read?



## triple crow (Jul 20, 2012)

I am planning on making a (Clean) furry webcomic taking a scifi/fantasy twist on modern day and the ancient Egyptian gods, like Anubis and Horus. There would be some romance in it, some comedy, and some action. It's basically about a girl who figures put that she is part of this parallel (furry) universe and that she is being hunted by "someone" for a very evil reason (won't be disclosed for spoiler reasons) and that she must be protected by "special furries" who are of races that sparked the idea for the ancient Egyptian gods.

It's still a rough idea, but would anyone be interested in it?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 21, 2012)

Throw in some short kids with crazy hair and a children's card game and I'll read it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2012)

Does she travel to this parallel furry universe through the use of some sort of stargate?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 21, 2012)

That sounds like a furry version of "Mummies Alive!"


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 21, 2012)

If the arts good I'd still check it out in all honesty.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I'd read it, I like anything sci-fi, but consider making it yiffy.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't make it "yiffy" if you have any intention of being taken seriously as an artist or a writer.


----------



## triple crow (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not going to make it yiffy. Sorry guys. And yes, she goes to and from the parallel universe with the help of some of the furries. These are some of the characters so far: http://Holm-girl.deviantart.com/art...t-abacruce-316167073?q=gallery:holm-girl&qo=1 http://Holm-girl.deviantart.com/art...s-316040514?q=gallery:holm-girl/31161928&qo=4 http://Holm-girl.deviantart.com/art/Khutrik-Concept-316429957?q=gallery:holm-girl/31161928&qo=0


----------



## FluffyStorm (Aug 30, 2012)

I think it's not a bad idea :3


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, it sounds interesting.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 1, 2012)

The storyline seems a little predictable, but that art is great o_o


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

triple crow said:


> It's still a rough idea, but would anyone be interested in it?



Where are the cyborgs?


----------

